# Advice for Pensacola bay/santa rosa sound



## jeremyledford (Jul 11, 2017)

I'm taking my skeeter bay boat down for a few days and was wondering if y'all had any tips for the area. I usually hit up a few dock lights but as hot as it is this time of year it's usually all dinks. I just can't seem to find deep docks with good lights. 
All of the bay and Santa Rosa sound are fair game. Also may run offshore a few miles if weather is right although snapper won't be in during the week. I'm mostly interested in catching anything that will pull pretty good and get the old man's heart going. Eating fish is a plus, though. Especially if anyone knows a good place to flounder during the summer. They always get the best of me. 

Any advice for kings? Wouldn't mind that route if I could catch several per morning. 

Any advice here or PM is appreciated. Been checking out PFF a lot so I know the area pretty well but y'all are much better about giving advice.


----------



## Sporterfield (Jul 21, 2017)

For kings I've caught them trolling hard plastics like the Rapala magnum 4 1/2 in. You'll catch Bonita too and may run into some blackfin this time of year. Mostly trolling 1-2miles out over wrecks and down the beach.


----------



## jeremyledford (Jul 21, 2017)

Sporterfield said:


> For kings I've caught them trolling hard plastics like the Rapala magnum 4 1/2 in. You'll catch Bonita too and may run into some blackfin this time of year. Mostly trolling 1-2miles out over wrecks and down the beach.



Definitely appreciate it! Gonna try to find some Spanish for sure.


----------



## Sporterfield (Jul 21, 2017)

Oh ya caught a few of those with them plugs too, we have found them close to both bridges in the Choctawhatchee bay pretty thick around September. Best luck on gold spoons.


----------

